# What's your favorite breed?



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Second to GR of course 
Curious what everyone's next or first favorite breed is and why?
I'd have to say mine is the Doberman. Have owned them and absolutely love the look, care, and personality of the breed. People tend to be fearful of them but they are very affectionate family dogs. Love them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

My Cairn Terrier was awesome. All the fun of a big dog in a small, easy to travel with package. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have 3 yorkies so I must love them too!!


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

It's a three way tie between the doberman, border collie and every other breed...


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

I grew up with 2 miniature schnauzers as pets and ADORE them as well! Wonderful, smart and loyal  My husband wanted a larger breed though, which is why we went with a golden and I have to admit that I'm super happy we did! My parents now have another mini schnauzer, so I still get the schnauzer fix when I need it


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Springers are my second breed. We have Cody, an ESRA rescue, that is a perfect addition to our family.


----------



## Outbound1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Pyrenean mountain dogs (Great Pyrenees, I think they're called in the States)  They look like bigger, whiter goldies, and my old Pyree was a terror but utterly adorable.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Great Danes. Fawns in particular. Here's a picture of my first Dane, Jake, sleeping with my cat, Mingo. Sorry for the poor quality, it's over 37 years old:


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm partial to big, furry dogs. Particularly working and herding dogs. 

I love Rough Collies, Bernese Mountain Dogs, and Newfies. Oh and German Shepards. But the super-short life span and slobber of the Newfies and Berners were drawbacks. 
Now that I've had a Golden, though, I probably would never go back to a Newfie or Berner....a Golden has the same sweet personality, without the slobber. LOL!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I can not ,or want to imagine living without a golden. M y heart just jumps when I see one. so I don't know honestly if I could ever have another type of dog,i have had others,and have a lab . ,now but I just don't have the same feelings at all.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Beagles
Border Collies 
Labs 
and 
Rescue (yes, its a 'breed' )


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd be disloyal if I didn't say everyone should own a rough collie. Even though I can't specifically say that they are on my list of favorite (as far as what I enjoy doing with my dogs) breeds....  



Before I decided to go with Bertie, I had been talking to two other breeders re/different breeds. There was one breeder who bred old-fashioned "straight backed" german shepherds. Obviously these dogs are not for show, but this lady does all clearances and conscientiously chooses what she breeds. I actually discussed going on a waiting list with her, with preference for a long haired shepherd (recessive trait that show breeders try to avoid). So yes, I was definitely thinking about taking a completely different track.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I grew up with Dobermans, so I'll go with that. 

Our Dobermans' temperaments were very Golden-like....except they barked more.


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

I love the Brittanys. I had one growing up and she had a temperament similar to a golden. Before we got Ryder we were considering an Australian shepherd. Glad we went with the golden. Our second dog will be a golden too.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Bernese Mountain dogs, I just love them.


----------



## kelsey2664 (Jun 4, 2013)

My favorite breed second to goldens would have to be the Siberian Husky. We were actually planning to get a husky because all of the pups from Oscar's litter were spoken for, and we both loved huskies as well. Turned out that whoever was supposed to get Oscar fell through so the seller called us to come get him  

I think we always want to have goldens, but we will have other dogs as well. I would love to have a husky and I've really started to love Newfoundland dogs, too.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Vizslas are my next favorite breed! My daughter has one named Gemma, and she is so sweet and funny and fun! I love her!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned nothing comes close to the Goldens but I've liked most of the Newfs and Berners I've met. But like someone else said they're too shortlived, slobbery and big. If I was younger and had more energy I'd love to have a border collie . . . they're just so smart. Dogs I'd actually consider getting . . . springer or King Charles. And one of the greatest dogs I've met is a Welsh springer but he's the only one I've ever met and I expect he's somewhat unique.


----------



## LeilaM (Sep 14, 2012)

I grew up with springer spaniels, but prefer goldens (obviously). I second the love of the great pyrenees. Daughters had a piano teacher who shows and rescues them, beautiful dogs.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

I grew up with a couple of Australian Shepard crosses. I think the cross was what gave them such nice personalities? I've seen other's since then that were more nippy. Guess I'll have to stick to the Goldens!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Funny the trend of long haired dogs for many. I tend to prefer the short haired mostly. 
Now I that I've gone golden I can't go back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Rat Terriers are my other favorite. My little dog FiFi is almost 14 years old. She is just as spunky and has just as much attitude as ever.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I grew up with English Setters so they'll always be one of my favorites. Other breeds would include the Great Pyrenees, Newfie and the Blood Hound.

Pete & Woody


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I like all the retrievers, but goldens are my favorite.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Brittanies! I've had 3 over the years and they are very sweet but extremely hyper. Molly was the best hunting dog. She lived to hunt pheasants and I loved to watch her work. I am not a fan of hunting and never shot anything but I would go out with my ex when he hunted pheasants just to watch Molly work and take pictures and videos. My previous two goldens would go with us but they never had the interest that the brittanies did.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

While I have not been without a Golden Retriever since I was 16 years old. I LOVE Bernese Mountain Dogs. Maybe one day when I no longer live in the desert I will be lucky enough to have another Berner. I can now finally look at this picture without wanting to cry. I loved this dog. My Bean Bean Cocoa machine (Real name Sunshine Brina's Out To Romp- Brina)


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well I've had a Lab mix and a bunch of Cocker Spaniels. A well bred Cocker is a delight, and would be my second choice, but since I got Sage I can't imagine another breed living in my home.....


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

so many dogs! so little time!
Labs (black) have always been my breed until a Golden walked in our life.

I'd love to have a standard poodle & an Australian shepard (among many others)


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Helo's Mom said:


> Brittanies! I've had 3 over the years and they are very sweet but extremely hyper. Molly was the best hunting dog. She lived to hunt pheasants and I loved to watch her work. I am not a fan of hunting and never shot anything but I would go out with my ex when he hunted pheasants just to watch Molly work and take pictures and videos. My previous two goldens would go with us but they never had the interest that the brittanies did.


This makes me think of the Brittany I had growing up. I wish I would have had her when I was older bc I feel like she really needed a purpose and I could have gotten her into sports. A bird got into our house on two seperate occasions and both times she caught it and we were able to let them go completely unharmed!


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Leonberger!

Here's my 7 month old boy Reese.


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

I would have to say Goldendoodles, the best breed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

Great Danes and Irish Wolfhounds are my two favorites after Goldens.
We're getting a harl Great Dane next summer. Already visited with our breeder. Can't wait!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Ultimately, the Border Collie is my favorite, but since they are not suited to my lifestyle, the Golden has become my favorite.

My second favorite after the Golden is The German Shepherd Dog. 

I love German Shepherds! My last dog was half German Shepherd. They are loyal, brave and intelligent. They are beautiful. They are very versatile dogs. They are friendly in public, yet they guard their homes. I've heard of retired police dogs becomming therapy dogs. They make awesome police, search and rescue, drug sniffing, seeing eye and therapy dogs. Therapy Dogs International has a German Shepherd Dog on it's logo. They make great heroes and companions. Movies about German Shepherds I love include Ace of Hearts and Cool Dog.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Bernese Mountain dogs, I just love them.


My dog trainer Vicki has a Burnese.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

kelsey2664 said:


> My favorite breed second to goldens would have to be the Siberian Husky. We were actually planning to get a husky because all of the pups from Oscar's litter were spoken for, and we both loved huskies as well. Turned out that whoever was supposed to get Oscar fell through so the seller called us to come get him
> 
> I think we always want to have goldens, but we will have other dogs as well. I would love to have a husky and I've really started to love Newfoundland dogs, too.


I've actually considered Newfies also.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Artnlibsmom said:


> I grew up with a couple of Australian Shepard crosses. I think the cross was what gave them such nice personalities? I've seen other's since then that were more nippy. Guess I'll have to stick to the Goldens!


I have also considered an Australian Shepherd because they are so beautiful and fun, but they demand lots of structured activities that are both athletic and provide mental stimulation every day.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

spruce said:


> so many dogs! so little time!
> Labs (black) have always been my breed until a Golden walked in our life.
> 
> I'd love to have a standard poodle & an Australian shepard (among many others)


Labs used to be my second favorite. Now I'm Labbed out! LOL


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

German Shepherd.

MercyMom, can you please resize your sig pic? Your 5 small posts are talking up half of a forum page because of how large it is.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Bolledeig said:


> We're getting a harl Great Dane next summer. Already visited with our breeder.


You should join my other board, DOL, (Danes on Line), ...it's probably the best resource for Dane owners that you'll find. Tons and tons of information.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

kwhit said:


> You should join my other board, DOL, (Danes on Line), ...it's probably the best resource for Dane owners that you'll find. Tons and tons of information.


I did a while ago, but they didn't really like me there, so I don't go there anymore. Lol. (I mentioned it might be helpful to puppy buyers if breeder names were allowed on the forum. Got my head bitten right off.)
I did spend a few months reading there first though. Definitely learned a lot.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Love my Chinese Crested  Although I have to say, I think my next small dog may be an English toy Spaniel-my attempt at a cross between the lovely (but easily matted) coat of my Powder Puff and the smashed face of my Pug (who sheds way way way too much!)


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Bolledeig said:


> I did a while ago, but they didn't really like me there, so I don't go there anymore. Lol. (I mentioned it might be helpful to puppy buyers if breeder names were allowed on the forum. Got my head bitten right off.)
> I did spend a few months reading there first though. Definitely learned a lot.


That's too bad...you really won't find a better place for information. I've been a member there for 10 years and although it does get heated sometimes, everyone is extremely passionate about the breed and are always there to help. Maybe try again sometime. 

Hope you really, _really_ researched your breeder...harls are the most difficult to breed and also a prime target for BYBs because of the $$$ they bring. Any health issues you may have with a Dane will be quadrupled in expense, so keep that in mind. They are much different than any other breed to raise in every aspect. I had Danes for 30 years, so if you have any questions, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

kwhit said:


> That's too bad...you really won't find a better place for information. I've been a member there for 10 years and although it does get heated sometimes, everyone is extremely passionate about the breed and are always there to help. Maybe try again sometime.
> 
> Hope you really, _really_ researched your breeder...harls are the most difficult to breed and also a prime target for BYBs because of the $$$ they bring. Any health issues you may have with a Dane will be quadrupled in expense, so keep that in mind. They are much different than any other breed to raise in every aspect. I had Danes for 30 years, so if you have any questions, I'd be glad to help.


Thank you so much, I just sent you a PM regarding breeders.

Yes ma'am, I intend to do all I can not to go in the BYB trap. The breeder I visited also said the same thing about harlequins and BYB'ers. 
I wanna stack my odds for a healthy dog as high as I can.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

For small dogs I like the Corgis and have an interest in the Westies. I've never owned either so would do a lot of research before ever consider getting either and therefore can't really say where they are on my list of favs. I've never been a small dog person yet I have two now, both Min Pins. I was initially drawn to them by the resemblance to my fav breed, Doberman. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

I would say 100% golden all the way, but I've also had an affinity towards Huskies, Shiba Inu, Jack Russell Terriers, and Beagle mixes. My husband's previous dog was a mix and he was one of the best dogs ever. He was friendly and obedient.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> Labs used to be my second favorite. Now I'm Labbed out! LOL


Okay, I'm still a sucker for Labs. I just read a children's storybook about Cloud, the dolphin search and rescue Lab and today when I was watching a show on truckers during my lunch hour, this one truck driver had the cutest yellow lab puppy, or at least it looked like a puppy between 6 and 9 months old. I loved watching them play together.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

RichsRetriever said:


> German Shepherd.
> 
> MercyMom, can you please resize your sig pic? Your 5 small posts are talking up half of a forum page because of how large it is.


I shrunk it on Photobucket, so it should be smaller, I hope.:uhoh:


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

My favorite breed is mixed. All the dogs we had before Ben were mutts, and they were all terrific dogs. One was a GS mix, one was probably a border collie mix, one probably an Australian shepherd mix. They arrived as puppies, so we had no idea what they would grow up to be. I like rescuing dogs that others may not want.


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I love setters ... gordon setters of course the most  ... and pointers ... I grew up with hunting dogs (probably every common hunting breed from dachshound to pointers) so I guess that's why I'm very into them


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

*Breeds*

I like maltipoo which is half Maltese/half poodle. I owned one before getting my golden. She was very loyal, fun and smart.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

MercyMom said:


> Okay, I'm still a sucker for Labs. I just read a children's storybook about Cloud, the dolphin search and rescue Lab and today when I was watching a show on truckers during my lunch hour, this one truck driver had the cutest yellow lab puppy, or at least it looked like a puppy between 6 and 9 months old. I loved watching them play together.


Yep, I will eventually own a lab... When time is right and the right pedigree ;-) visited 5 week puppies yesterday!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Small breed is Papillon.....large breed is Golden Retriever or Irish Setter. :wavey: Vicki


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

As a child, I grew up with two chow/husky mixes. They were absolutely the sweetest dogs ever.

I love the dogs I have now (my Golden and my Collie mix) and probably will want at least a mix of those breeds for the rest of my life. My husband has already said that he wants a chocolate lab next, his childhood dog was a chocolate lab. I wouldn't mind that.

As for smaller dogs, I think corgis are adorable!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Amberbark said:


> Small breed is Papillon.....large breed is Golden Retriever or Irish Setter. :wavey: Vicki


My mom has three paps and my DH swears they aren't dogs but maybe cats. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Ksdenton said:


> My mom has three paps and my DH swears they aren't dogs but maybe cats.
> View attachment 202922


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Ksdenton said:


> My mom has three paps and my DH swears they aren't dogs but maybe cats.
> View attachment 202922
> 
> 
> ...


That photo is simply adorable!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*For Ksdenton*

Pic of Piper and her two sisters, Makinzie and Chloe at 8 weeks and their 3 year old birthday party.:wavey: Vicki


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Amberbark said:


> Pic of Piper and her two sisters, Makinzie and Chloe at 8 weeks and their 3 year old birthday party.:wavey: Vicki


Adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really love the havanese, and maybe will have one some day. I like the tibetan spaniel and a beautiful standard poodle too. I have always wanted a rough collie.

Lol, with maybe a litter of golden pups on the way and a new golden puppy coming next week too, it is going to be all goldens for at least the next two decades.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

For the last 30 years we've had Goldens and I can't imagine life without at least one. Before we got our first Golden we had an Irish Setter for 12 years. Not easy but so much fun. I would love to have a PBGV, there was one in one of my Rally classes recently, so cute, not great at Rally but cute


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Jill - NEW PUPPY? ! ! !


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

MercyMom said:


> Ultimately, the Border Collie is my favorite, but since they are not suited to my lifestyle, the Golden has become my favorite.
> 
> My second favorite after the Golden is The German Shepherd Dog.
> 
> I love German Shepherds! My last dog was half German Shepherd. They are loyal, brave and intelligent. They are beautiful. They are very versatile dogs. They are friendly in public, yet they guard their homes. I've heard of retired police dogs becomming therapy dogs. They make awesome police, search and rescue, drug sniffing, seeing eye and therapy dogs. Therapy Dogs International has a German Shepherd Dog on it's logo. They make great heroes and companions. Movies about German Shepherds I love include Ace of Hearts and Cool Dog.


I agree. I love german shepherds too probably right behind Dobermans. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

My favorite breed is the tibetan mastiff. 
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dogue de Bordeaux is a wonderful breed. My Shamus was loyal, protective, sweet and oh so loving. A large breed, he was 150 lbs, but my love. Unfortunatly these big guys don't live long enough. He was excersized very well but died at the age of 6 1/2 of cardiomyopathy. I also love my goldens of which I now own my third!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I could never be without a golden of course, and we have a german shorthaired pointer that was "supposed" to be my hubby's hunting partner.... This girl won't hunt! She is a spoiled baby that is NOT going to do any work of any kind.....:no:

My second choice would be a great dane.... I just love those huge gentle giants.... unfortunately, it's my hubby's turn next so who knows what we'll end up with....


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

I've always thought GRs are beautiful to look at but didn't have an interest in owning one. Thought the upkeep would be too much. Now we have our first one and I know there will be more. We are watching another for my aunt and the other day my husband commented he could see having a house full of them. This is the same man that has said he doesn't want any animals. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Ksdenton said:


> Second to GR of course
> Curious what everyone's next or first favorite breed is and why?


Practically a impossible question for me to answer. I love the giants, Newfies, Great Pys, Danes, Wolfhounds. So much more to love. Besides they can knock me on my butt which I get a laugh out of. Never forget a wolfhound zooming around a corner one day when I was walking Deardra. Knocked me flat on my arse and I'm a good sized guy too. When the owner came about I never said a thing, just gave a smirk.

Medium large I love the GSD's, Weimaraners, Pointers, Greyhounds, Collies along with such a vast many other breeds, too many to list

Small I like the King Charles cavaliers, cute little happy bug eyed goofy little dogs. Shelties are something else too.

Maybe in all honesty it probably would be a Heinz 57 model. As mentioned I can't answer who or if any 2nd favorite would be.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Whippet, Borzoi, Greyhound, German Shepherd Dog


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Obviously I love a good Malinois  The drive, energy, and intellect is next to none... and my girl is even more of a cuddler than my golden! I love having one of each and even though they have different personalities, they work VERY well together.

We have discussed what our next dog will be and both of us have a hard time deciding between getting another Mal and getting another Golden. I love the black Malinois... but we are boarding a Golden (who we are calling big-Remy because he looks very similar but about 30 lbs heavier ) and he and my Remy get along great... I can definitely imagine a whole house of dogs. Guess we better buy some acreage!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, I have another favorite breed...the Spinone Italiano. :smooch:

Met one at work. Her name was Coco and she was so cool! I've seen pictures of them but had never seen one in person. I _love_ meeting breeds for the first time. It was really exciting! 

Yeah, I admit it...I'm a dog geek. :wave:


----------



## Showell (Jun 16, 2013)

*My favorite breed other than golden*

Collies are also very smart and very loyal, even more than my golden pup who loves everyone! They tend to bark though...


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dogue de Bordeaux, not a breed for everyone, but a loyal, loving and protective dog. Shamus was my heart dogue.


----------

